# Naan Help please



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2008)

I have the dough ready to make some Naan..My first try at this..I was told to cook it on a bbq grill..Yikes...can it be done on an electric  griddle in the house? Help please Ill try your suggestions gladly  ..We love home made breads and bisquits and the kids have discovered Naan and adore it..
kadesma


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Kadesma, yes you can do it on a griddle just ensure you crank it up very high.  Also ensure you roll the naan in an elongated shape and make it like a thin crust pizza crust.  Once you put it on the griddle it should puff up and then you can flip and cook it on the other side.  It is done when you have a few brown spots on each side. 

Another good way to make naan is to take a baking tray (I like using heavy duty half sheet pans) and flip them around.  Put several elongated rolled out naano on the back of the sheet pan and in it goes into a preheated oven to cook on high (450 F) for 10 minutes or so.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 6, 2008)

Heck, I make Naan on baking sheets all the time just like Yakuta.  No problemo & no need to heat up the grill.  They come out great.


----------



## Toots (Oct 6, 2008)

I've never tried making naan from scratch.  I "cheat" and buy the frozen naan at Trader Joes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 6, 2008)

Yakuta said:


> Hi Kadesma, yes you can do it on a griddle just ensure you crank it up very high. Also ensure you roll the naan in an elongated shape and make it like a thin crust pizza crust. Once you put it on the griddle it should puff up and then you can flip and cook it on the other side. It is done when you have a few brown spots on each side.
> 
> Another good way to make naan is to take a baking tray (I like using heavy duty half sheet pans) and flip them around. Put several elongated rolled out naano on the back of the sheet pan and in it goes into a preheated oven to cook on high (450 F) for 10 minutes or so.


 
 Thats how I make it in the oven and it comes out fine. No fuss no muss.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW for anyone who does not want to do the hard work and yes I do this as well at times.  

Order carry out naan from your favorite Indian restaurants.  Sorry but the taste of freshly made naan from a tandoor cannot be duplicated at home. 

Also look to buy frozen naans, the best brands are Deep and Swad.  They sell three types of naans, chili naan (has red chili flakes for those who like their food super spicy), garlic naan and regular naan.  

The naans are tiny but very authentic.  I normally put them in a skillet and cook them by flipping them a few times until they are nicely heated.  

It's a great thing to keep in your freezer to satisfy a curry craving in case you have them


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you evryone..My kids love the garlic ones and I want to surprise them..Now to get started..Thanks again you're the best.
kades


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh - & speaking of buying Naan, our local "Giant" supermarket has started carrying bags of Naan in their artisinal bread department & it's not half bad.  Heats up just lovely & is very tasty.  Terrific when I'm in the mood to make an Indian meal but don't want to make the bread from scratch.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh - & speaking of buying Naan, our local "Giant" supermarket has started carrying bags of Naan in their artisinal bread department & it's not half bad.  Heats up just lovely & is very tasty.  Terrific when I'm in the mood to make an Indian meal but don't want to make the bread from scratch.


I found some at Trader Joe's and to me they are okay..But I have nothing to base this on except my taste..I now think home made better. Thanks for the help
kadesma


----------



## miniman (Oct 7, 2008)

I did them under the grill (broiler) and they came out fine.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2008)

miniman said:


> I did them under the grill (broiler) and they came out fine.


Thanks for the input..What each person does that wors makes it so much more easy for the rest of us..
kades


----------



## college_cook (Oct 7, 2008)

Can anyone share their Naan recipe?  My family loves this stuff, but my dad and I both have been unsuccessful every time we have attempted to make it.


----------



## JoeV (Oct 8, 2008)

college_cook said:


> Can anyone share their Naan recipe?  My family loves this stuff, but my dad and I both have been unsuccessful every time we have attempted to make it.



Just Google "naan bread recipe" and you'll have enough recipes to keep you busy for quite awhile. I watched a  video with an Indian chef making naan in the kitchen (click on the video link below the picture to watch the video), and then I tried it for myself in the broiler using a non-stick cookie sheet (they still stuck a little because the dough is wet). Next time I'll spray the cookie sheet. 







It came out fine, but the taste was nothing to get excited about. I made some plain and some with garlic, then coated them with butter when they came out of the broiler. A friend was in the kitchen learning to make NYT, and her response was the same as mine...it was just ok, nothing to write home about. 

I may try it again using yogurt and maybe brown sugar to get some flavor, but it appears to be just a run-of-the-mill bread staple in its plain form.

Gotta run, my Italian Herb NYT is ready to come out of the oven. Yummo!

JoeV


----------

